# my cat keeps getting attacked



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

by the neighbourhood bully Tom cat.


He use to belong to another neighbour, but he moved out and now lives 3 doors the other side of me.
He has not been neutered and he just attacks my Milo all the time 

If Milo is sitting under a parked car, the tom cat will sit and wait for him, so he can't come out.

Or it will sit on my hedge and wait for him to come out the alleyway, sometimes it even camps out in my garden!

I always chase it out of my garden and chase it away when it has blocked Milo in the garden/under a car etc 

But is there any better way of getting this horrid cat to stop bullying my boy? It is the only other male on the street (Milo has been neutered) and it never attacks the female cats on the street, just Milo 

I wish they would get it neutered, but as it is not ''their'' cat, they won't. They feed him though. The old owner wont do it because he is not their cat either


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

First thing to do is keep your cat in for obvious reasons.

Then try calling the CP and see if they can trap him and deal with him.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

no im not keeping my cat indoors hes an outdoor cat
what do the CP do with them?


----------



## Scruffy Alfa (Jun 17, 2011)

Well the new 'owner' must bear some responsibility if they are feeding the cat knowing the previous owner has moved???

Our Dennis suffered bullying from a local tom and he got so stressed the he couldn't wee. Apparently this is serious and we had to dash down to the vets several times to get Dennis on a course of medication. It wasn't nice for Dennis and wasn't cheap either, I wanted to catch the tom and wrap him in sticky tape!

I do feel sorry for you and Milo as it is difficult to know where to start, iirc Dennis used to go out less often and when he did it was around the other side of the houses thereby avoiding the tom, but this isn't something that you can advise Milo to do. Have you tried putting a hosepipe on the tom?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Your cat keeps getting attacked and you won't protect him from it until the problem is sorted? really? 

The CP will hopefully trap him and nuetured him, then either return him or rehome.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> no im not keeping my cat indoors hes an outdoor cat
> what do the CP do with them?


The CP could neuter him. Short of getting the cat neutered there is pretty much nothing you can do, except cat proof your garden.

Fights etc are just a risk of outdoor cats unfortunately.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Just wanted to add a bit more in a hope that you just haven't thought this through properly ...

If your cat became blind one day would you still let him out? I'm hoping your answer there would be no.

So, if this tom gets your cat full force in the face and damages both eyes beyond repair you'll have no choice. Plus the pain and suffering of such a horrific incident could have been avoided ...

Surely it's better to protect him until you can have the other tom dealt with hopefully? Then your cat can resume his outdoor life with one less risk.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I forgot to add he doesn't get hurt, the worst he has come back with was a tiny scratch. He avoids this cat at all costs.

Also I must have worded wrongly a bit there, it was the cat that moved out, not the owners, they still live there but the cat wont have anything to do with them.

There is NO way to keep my cat indoors, we have been through all this on here before. Pluss with kids and dogs etc, the only room I would be able to shut him in would be my bedroom, and tbh I don't fancy sleeping in a room that smells of cat sh1t because he wont use a box.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Does the Tom cat not bother with your other cat? Just wondered :blush:
I'd defo put a note through both doors, old & new owner saying the same thing...between them they need to get the cat neutered etc, if not you will be contacting CP. You shouldn't have to keep your outdoor cat in, that's your choice 
We've got a busy household of one dog, two boys under 5 & an indoor cat & it is doable, but were lucky with the layout of our house!

Good luck sorting something out


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> I forgot to add he doesn't get hurt, the worst he has come back with was a tiny scratch. He avoids this cat at all costs.
> 
> Also I must have worded wrongly a bit there, it was the cat that moved out, not the owners, they still live there but the cat wont have anything to do with them.
> 
> There is NO way to keep my cat indoors, we have been through all this on here before. Pluss with kids and dogs etc, the only room I would be able to shut him in would be my bedroom, and tbh I don't fancy sleeping in a room that smells of cat sh1t because he wont use a box.


If he keeps attacking your cat (and you did say he attacks him in your first post) then it's only a matter of time before there are serious injuries.

You keep saying there is no way you can keep him in doors, so what will you do if one day he becomes blind or deaf?  This could well happen if you continue to let him out in harms way with the threat of the other tom at least.

If you get in contact with your local CP tomorrow first thing they may be able to sort the problem out within a few days if you're lucky. Not ringing them won't of course.

Either that, or if it was to protect one of mine I'd take him to the vet myself and get him nuetured.

You can't even put up with a smell in your bedroom for a few days until it's sorted


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Op has said their is NO way!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well all arguments about how possible it is to keep a cat indoors or not, the original question wa,s what can I do to stop this cat attacking mine.

There is only 2 answers. 

Keep your cat indoors, or get the other cat neutered. However neutering this late in its life may not curb its aggressive behaviours, as they are learned.

There is no other way to stop this cat attacking yours, so I dont see what else can be offered as an alternative.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

To me there is only 2 things you can do.

1) keep your cat in to protect it. If you were not worried you would not have posted the thread.

2) carry on letting your cat out and hope the other cat doesnt hurt your cat to bad and one day moves on. 

I manage to keep my cats indoors ALL the time with 4 dogs. Yus their poo and pee stinks but I would rather have 1 stinky room than a hurt cat.

But you have said no....soooo all you can do is hope your cat doesnt get hurt and the other cat moves on.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

holly2009 said:


> Does the Tom cat not bother with your other cat? Just wondered :blush:
> I'd defo put a note through both doors, old & new owner saying the same thing...between them they need to get the cat neutered etc, if not you will be contacting CP. You shouldn't have to keep your outdoor cat in, that's your choice
> We've got a busy household of one dog, two boys under 5 & an indoor cat & it is doable, but were lucky with the layout of our house!
> 
> Good luck sorting something out


No, he doesn't bother with my female cat at all.... because she beat the hell out of him when he came in our back garden once, he won't go in the back garden at all. Also our female cat is a scaredy cat (lol) and doesn't really venture far from the garden at all and runs to the safety of her bed if anything 'scary' (ie a person walking there dog past, or a car on the next road  ) happens.

I will call the CP tomorrow hopefully they can help out, Im not sure how old this cat is but I rekon about 4/5... he looks a bit older than mine, but not that old. I think part of his problem is he thinks he owns half the street- from where he use to live, to where he does live, and we are in the middle! I can't wait to be debt free and be able to move back to the middle of nowhere! Lol


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Good on her 'girl power' lol  could you try and encourage him to stay around the back garden for a bit! I think toms have quite a big territory, sounds like your caught in the middle. Hope CP can help you out x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I just wish Milo had the sense to realise he was safe in the back garden but he a typical boy always off hunting and exploring! I also don't think he realises that other next doors dogs can't get to him when they are barking at him, dafty. If the CP can help me I shall give them a donation also


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

If the CP cannot assist, perhaps you can catch the cat yourself and have him neutered. It will probably be less expensive than a vet bill if your kitty gets an abscess. I would have no qualms about neutering other people's wandering cats at my own cost. Most owners don't even realise it has been done, and it is for their cats own good in the end. In this case, especially, where the cat seems to have no fixed abode.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi sorry forgot to update the thread.

Spoke to old owners about cat and they did get him neutered so I dunno where the new owners got that he isn't  
They had him neutered because they other cat they have is this ones mum. 
The cat moved house because the new owners buy and feed him marks and spencers cat food and tuna and the likes, but he still comes over to his old owners house.

So... think my cat just need to take a lesson of my female cat and grow some balls and tell this bully off!
I will keep chasing it away and hopefully we will be able to move soon away from the town and away from neighbours.


----------

